# Back at it already..



## kingt36 (Apr 5, 2014)

Decided to start my second batch today. This time I only put about 5 lbs in Pop's brine. The other 6 or so lbs ended up with a dry cure using diggingdogfarm's calculator. I rubbed in some maple syrup on (right) one and some molasses on the other (left). All of it is in the project fridge for two weeks. 













20140405_225629.jpg



__ kingt36
__ Apr 5, 2014


















20140405_225620.jpg



__ kingt36
__ Apr 5, 2014


----------



## smoking b (Apr 5, 2014)

You got me - I'm in. Bacon is my favorite food group


----------



## dave17a (Apr 6, 2014)

Looks great! What I've read on hear about maple syrup is you don't taste the maple just the sweetnes. Dunno bout molasses, but I luv it. Keep us posted.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 6, 2014)

Looks awesome, ya had me at bacon.....  Just about to venture into bacon & sausage making...  Can't wait !  :biggrin:

Justin


----------



## foamheart (Apr 6, 2014)

Its my understanding that molasses does not burn as low as sugar so you get the sweet benefit without the burnt bacon. Just a suggestion, you might add some maple extract to the maple bacon, the smell from the extract will trick your mouth into tasting the maple syrup.

Watching............


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 6, 2014)

I am watching.  I did a side by side with dry and brine too.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm watching too
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  As soon as I get my 'Sting-a-lator in my back , I'm doing some... still have my Christmas Coupons 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  and I'll get a side. I want to see how many pounds I can share with the Family. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I may not , if Trish don't say anything
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





                                    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm watching. . .


----------



## disco (Apr 6, 2014)

I did the same thing with a comparison of the two methods and have read other comparisons on the forums. I am looking forward to how you feel about the two methods.

Disco


----------



## kingt36 (Apr 7, 2014)

Right off the bat, the dry curing process makes me a little nervous that I didn't get the cure in all of the right places. I only measured cure for the slab I was working with and tried to rub it in and spread it out real good, then I applied the syrup and spread it around some. I made sure to use the right measurements, though I couldn't get exact measurements since my digital scale only does full grams, and doesn't appear to even register until 4 grams. Because it didn't do full grams, I had to round up.


----------



## smoking b (Apr 7, 2014)

kingt36 said:


> Right off the bat, the dry curing process makes me a little nervous that I didn't get the cure in all of the right places. I only measured cure for the slab I was working with and tried to rub it in and spread it out real good, then I applied the syrup and spread it around some. I made sure to use the right measurements, though I couldn't get exact measurements since my digital scale only does full grams, and doesn't appear to even register until 4 grams. Because it didn't do full grams, I had to round up.


If you get a more accurate scale it will help you a lot with making your recipes repeatable. You don't need anything fancy.













scale.jpg



__ smoking b
__ Apr 7, 2014






I got this one for $15 & it works fine - it is dead on each time I check it with precision weights. Just a suggestion...


----------



## dave17a (Apr 8, 2014)

kingt36 said:


> Right off the bat, the dry curing process makes me a little nervous that I didn't get the cure in all of the right places. I only measured cure for the slab I was working with and tried to rub it in and spread it out real good, then I applied the syrup and spread it around some. I made sure to use the right measurements, though I couldn't get exact measurements since my digital scale only does full grams, and doesn't appear to even register until 4 grams. Because it didn't do full grams, I had to round up.


The way I look at it, and have posted before, how exact is the science? If you do a little more a little less does it really matter? Did BBB with High Mountain rub and just put in glass container and threw saran wrap over and was told to wrap completly, turned every day and hot smoked. We luv it. Good luck.


----------



## kingt36 (Apr 20, 2014)

This belly has begun the next chapter in it's transition to bacon. It's been rinsed, dried, peppered (some of it) and is not in the fridge for the night. I plan to smoke it tomorrow with AMNPS and Pitmaster's choice..













20140420_144411.jpg



__ kingt36
__ Apr 20, 2014






The two slabs on top are maple, the bottom two are molasses cured.













20140420_144416.jpg



__ kingt36
__ Apr 20, 2014






All three of these pieces came out of the wet brine.


----------



## kingt36 (Apr 21, 2014)

It is now smoking!













20140421_101151.jpg



__ kingt36
__ Apr 21, 2014


















20140421_101143.jpg



__ kingt36
__ Apr 21, 2014


----------



## smoking b (Apr 21, 2014)

Looks good man!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I'll be slicing my latest batch today


----------



## kingt36 (Apr 21, 2014)

Awesome...Can't wait to see it


----------



## kingt36 (Apr 21, 2014)

Pulled it off just now. I love the color it picked up. It's wrapped and ready to mellow for a few days in the fridge...













20140421_194303.jpg



__ kingt36
__ Apr 21, 2014


















20140421_194223.jpg



__ kingt36
__ Apr 21, 2014


----------



## smoking b (Apr 21, 2014)

Those look real nice man


----------



## kingt36 (Apr 26, 2014)

Sliced it up this morning and did a fry test. Did a fry test before I vacuum sealed it. I liked the flavor and saltiness of the Molasses and Maple dry cured. The Brined bacon had good sweetness, but once again could have used a bit more salt.













20140426_123508.jpg



__ kingt36
__ Apr 26, 2014






This is some of the Maple dry cured that I peppered.













20140426_123118.jpg



__ kingt36
__ Apr 26, 2014






Maple with no pepper.













20140426_122710.jpg



__ kingt36
__ Apr 26, 2014






Molasses.













20140426_121319.jpg



__ kingt36
__ Apr 26, 2014






Brined.













20140426_123923.jpg



__ kingt36
__ Apr 26, 2014






Brined, Maple, Molasses fry test.


----------



## dave17a (Apr 28, 2014)

Looks great. It is exciting stuff doing bellies. Did the maple taste like maple? Going to look for that maple sugar which I read somewhere gives the actual flavor. GOOD EATIN.


----------

